# MS. RIU Contest



## 40acres (May 15, 2008)

When is there going tobe a Ms RIU contest? I'd throw in on it.


----------



## 40acres (May 17, 2008)

Are you guys scared to post?
I want to see a contest, a vote, a prize, and some hotties.


----------



## Chiceh (May 17, 2008)

How do we enter?, lol


----------



## 40acres (May 17, 2008)

im trying to work it out. I just wanted to make sure it would get some play.


----------



## Chiceh (May 17, 2008)

It sounds kewl, but I am not posting a real pic of me, lol.


----------



## [email protected] (May 18, 2008)

Seems like we would just end up with a bunch of "headless" girls

[email protected]


----------



## 40acres (May 18, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Seems like we would just end up with a bunch of "headless" girls
> 
> [email protected]


Atleast that would mean no talkin huh?


----------



## PlasmaRadio (May 19, 2008)

brendon420 said:


> headless girls are fineeee


We don't need your kind here... go back to your Corpse Mutilating Necopheliac forum! Sicko!


----------



## mastakoosh (May 19, 2008)

alright i am in. i guess i can enter?!


----------



## PolyploidyPrince (May 19, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> alright i am in. i guess i can enter?!


Hahahhaa you get a 10 from me


----------



## humbo jumbo (May 19, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> alright i am in. i guess i can enter?!


you've got my vote


----------



## Lacy (May 20, 2008)

*I might have considered BUT seeing as I have over 6700 posts under my belt and not ONE negative rep EXCEPT FOR YOU!!!!!*

*WTF was THAT FOR??????????*

*I have had people piss me off here before but have never ever even out bad rep . Not to anyone. *

*So needless to say. You don't have my vote.*

*Take care dude.* 



40acres said:


> Are you guys scared to post?
> I want to see a contest, a vote, a prize, and some hotties.


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 20, 2008)

*Another entry,,,*


----------



## Lacy (May 20, 2008)

*LMAO!!!!! Haha Jimmy. *

*Gotta love your humour*


jimmyspaz said:


> *Another entry,,,*


----------



## ORECAL (May 20, 2008)

I'd like to see it........... but I don't think that enough girls on the site would be willing to all out put up pictures of themselves without their faces blacked out or heads cut off, which just doesn't do a hole lot for me.........


----------



## 40acres (May 20, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *I might have considered BUT seeing as I have over 6700 posts under my belt and not ONE negative rep EXCEPT FOR YOU!!!!!*
> 
> *WTF was THAT FOR??????????*
> 
> ...


*I am not elite, i cant negative rep you. if i did somehow, I would have the balls to tell you what it was for.*


----------



## 40acres (May 20, 2008)

As a matter of fact, i cannot give you any rep because i have repped you so recently. Quit crying all the time, everyone isnt out to get you.


----------



## CALIGROWN (May 20, 2008)

I doubt people will enter


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 20, 2008)

*Here's a better picture of my entry, Lena the Hyena,,*


----------



## Lacy (May 20, 2008)

* Sowwy. Yes indeed. You are right and you have my most sincere humble apologies. My mistake.  It said N/A and I have never seen that before but that is because the thread was pulled for some unknown reason. *

*I suppose the N/A stands for 'not applicable' and I thought it stood for 'not approved'. *

*DOH!!!  Did I ever tell you I am a big mouth *

*Sorry dude.*
* *


40acres said:


> *I am not elite, i cant negative rep you. if i did somehow, I would have the balls to tell you what it was for.*


----------



## Lacy (May 20, 2008)

*They're NOT???*


*well deserved. *

*Ok I still love ya*


40acres said:


> As a matter of fact, i cannot give you any rep because i have repped you so recently. Quit crying all the time, everyone isnt out to get you.


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 20, 2008)

*"Smothers Lacy with luv,,,"*


----------



## 40acres (May 20, 2008)

Yeah, sorry lacy. Didnt mean to snap at you. I just like to think that if i hvae a problem, i would take it up with the person before i go behind their back.No worries


----------



## bongspit (May 20, 2008)

mastakoosh said:


> alright i am in. i guess i can enter?!


*dude...I'm not going to tell you again...quit posting pics of my girlfriend....*


----------



## humbo jumbo (May 20, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *They're NOT???*
> 
> 
> *well deserved. *
> ...



 lacy you have a german shepard?!! She should come play with my pits/terriers


----------



## mastakoosh (May 20, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *dude...I'm not going to tell you again...quit posting pics of my girlfriend....*


 look man she told me i do the things to make her feel good. like massaging and kissing her feet, oil rub downs and other stuff. she said i am making her feel like a woman again and not neglecting her like some people.


----------



## Lacy (May 20, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> *"Smothers Lacy with luv,,,"*


*Smothers Jimmy back wif Love*



40acres said:


> Yeah, sorry lacy. Didnt mean to snap at you. I just like to think that if i hvae a problem, i would take it up with the person before i go behind their back.No worries


*Hey no worries....that was well warranted*



bongspit said:


> *dude...I'm not going to tell you again...quit posting pics of my girlfriend....*






humbo jumbo said:


> lacy you have a german shepard?!! She should come play with my pits/terriers


.............................


mastakoosh said:


> look man she told me i do the things to make her feel good. like massaging and kissing her feet, oil rub downs and other stuff. she said i am making her feel like a woman again and not neglecting her like some people.


......*Ohhh masta. You wanna come massage my feets, give me rub downs and make me feel like a woman again? ............*

**


----------



## mastakoosh (May 21, 2008)

Lacy said:


> .............................
> ......*Ohhh masta. You wanna come massage my feets, give me rub downs and make me feel like a woman again? ............*
> 
> **


 anytime lacy bud haha.


----------



## Lacy (May 21, 2008)

*Oh good. Ok I'll get your number later. *


























*I'm kidding people. *

**



mastakoosh said:


> anytime lacy bud haha.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 14, 2008)

Whats the prize?


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jun 15, 2008)

This was tried and failed before actuality months ago..


----------



## marijuana~momma (Jun 15, 2008)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Lacy*  
_*I might have considered BUT seeing as I have over 6700 posts under my belt and not ONE negative rep EXCEPT FOR YOU!!!!!*

*WTF was THAT FOR??????????*

*I have had people piss me off here before but have never ever even out bad rep . Not to anyone. *

*So needless to say. You don't have my vote.*

*Take care dude.*_

*I am not elite, i cant negative rep you. if i did somehow, I would have the balls to tell you what it was for.*
__________________
FDD taught me how to make Blonde hash from male plants!!! 





WTF!! I have not seen any posts so far where the men are bitching at each other, but have found numerous, NUMEROUS posts where we females have bitched the hell out of eachother. What is up with that! I am not at all against my own sex, but can't we all just get along??? lol


Take a  and get a or TWO, and thenout!!

if still cranky take two more and call me in the morning!!!

I LOVE YOU ALL!!!!!

And while on the subject, what about A MRS. RIU!!!!


----------



## Lacy (Jun 16, 2008)

*What? *
*Momma. This was a conversation that took place within less than 24 hours. It was an honest open discussion and I have much respect for 40 in doing so. It was an honest mistake on my part for which I automatically apologized.*

*I am human like everyone else and make mistakes.*





WTF!! I have not seen any posts so far where the men are bitching at each other, but have found numerous, NUMEROUS posts where we females have bitched the hell out of eachother. What is up with that! I am not at all against my own sex, but can't we all just get along??? lol*This was between 40 and I! and was over long ago.*


Take a  and get a or TWO, and thenout!!

if still cranky take two more and call me in the morning!!!*I doubt I will be calling you in the morning but thanks so much for the offer.*

I LOVE YOU ALL!!!!!And we love you too. 

And while on the subject, what about A MRS. RIU!!!![/quote]I'll pass thanks


----------



## Lacy (Jun 16, 2008)

*If you'll notice the date and time it all happened within an hour.*
*I think as humans both male and female do not like to get negative rep. I have seen many members not happy about it and what they do is negative rep the person back.*
*Even IF I did receive negative rep I would NOT negative rep back just for spite. If I have a problem with a member I confront 'them' about it. Thats just the way I am. I would rather be this way than gossip behind the person back. *
*At least I am being honest and bringing about a resolution.*

*So  out*

*but don't call me in the morning. *

**


----------



## 40acres (Jun 16, 2008)

Lacy had a misunderstanding with me, and unlike most of these peple on here, she out and out just posted it to one of my threads. Once. When she saw she was wrong she posted that as well.

Im a guy.

But about a ms.RIU

Ill be accepting all pictures


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 16, 2008)

40acres said:


> Lacy had a misunderstanding with me, and unlike most of these peple on here, she out and out just posted it to one of my threads. Once. When she saw she was wrong she posted that as well.
> 
> Im a guy.
> 
> ...


*Hee Hee...
Twistyman
65-12ave #2 Twistyville,Qc *


----------



## 40acres (Jun 16, 2008)

apparently twisty will be accepting them as well.


----------



## bongspit (Jun 16, 2008)

*how do I enter..??*


----------



## 40acres (Jun 16, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *how do I enter..??*


All male pics will be accepteted at twistymans comment page. Any female applicants may send them to Riu, care of 40acres.thank you in advance.


----------



## Seamaiden (Jun 16, 2008)

marijuana~momma said:


> WTF!! I have not seen any posts so far where the men are bitching at each other, but have found numerous, NUMEROUS posts where we females have bitched the hell out of eachother. What is up with that! I am not at all against my own sex, but can't we all just get along??? lol


Then you haven't been reading enough, or in the right places. The men are worse than the few women here. 


> And while on the subject, what about A MRS. RIU!!!!


I think the Ms. covers the whole thing nicely.

How about a wet seed contest?


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jun 16, 2008)

<sits back watching amused..>


----------



## bongspit (Jun 16, 2008)

*HNSM...you need to make that avatar a little more clear...I am straining my poor old eyes....*


----------



## ORECAL (Jun 16, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *HNSM...you need to make that avatar a little more clear...I am straining my poor old eyes....*


hahaha, I did the same thing..........

still waiting for the contest.....................


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 16, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *how do I enter..??*


*Send me $10.00...*


----------



## bongspit (Jun 16, 2008)

*give me your credit card # and I will transfer it to you...*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 16, 2008)

40acres said:


> All male pics will be accepteted at twistymans comment page. Any female applicants may send them to Riu, care of 40acres.thank you in advance.


*Don.t make me come over there..............*


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jun 16, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *HNSM...you need to make that avatar a little more clear...I am straining my poor old eyes....*


LOL... there's _no nudity_ allowed here...   Strain away


----------



## ORECAL (Jun 16, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> LOL... there's _no nudity_ allowed here...   Strain away



really? I thought you could....... but some people just don't like it (but they don't have to look).


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jun 16, 2008)

ORECAL said:


> really? I thought you could....... but some people just don't like it (but they don't have to look).


I may be wrong, but last I knew they made it a rule.. though you are required to be 18 or older to be a member here.. Some people didn't like nudity on the site I guess.. LOL.. didn't FDD even put up an avatar of a naked guy or something to prove a point? LMFAO.. That was months ago tho.. lol.. The "RIU Diva" concept was trying to go around it by making it an elite membership perk...  Never got too far with it tho.


----------



## ORECAL (Jun 16, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> I may be wrong, but last I knew they made it a rule.. though you are required to be 18 or older to be a member here.. Some people didn't like nudity on the site I guess.. LOL.. didn't FDD even put up an avatar of a naked guy or something to prove a point? LMFAO.. That was months ago tho.. lol.. The "RIU Diva" concept was trying to go around it by making it an elite membership perk...  Never got too far with it tho.


yeah, i knew that some people here didn't like it.......... especially FDD, i didn't know that the RIU Diva section was supposed to cover that though.....hmmmm, if that ever gets going I might just have to do the elite membership..... but no mods have come to clarify it yet (on this thread), so who knows........ but hey, until they clarify it, do it to it milf.


----------



## bongspit (Jun 16, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> LOL... there's _no nudity_ allowed here...   Strain away


*yeah well...that just proves you have no respect for your elders...*


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jun 16, 2008)

LOL.. no thanx.. I wouldn't wanna put my account at risk.  Lol.


----------



## marijuana~momma (Jun 16, 2008)

Now this is all quite amusing..... lol 

I think I enjoy sitting back and observing too milf


----------



## bongspit (Jun 16, 2008)

*it's not that fdd doesn't like nudity...it's um...well I thinks fdd likes nudity...*


----------



## ORECAL (Jun 16, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> LOL.. no thanx.. I wouldn't wanna put my account at risk.  Lol.



I wouldn't want you to either......... but it was more than worth a shot.....


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jun 16, 2008)

I know FDD likes nudity.. he just doesn't like ALL nudity.. I think it was the nasty nudity that scared the rule into being. LOL..

<sits back> Def. amusing.. lol


----------



## ORECAL (Jun 16, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> LOL.. no thanx.. I wouldn't wanna put my account at risk.  Lol.



I wouldn't want you to either......... but it was more than worth a shot.....oh, hey..... does that mean we can't send nude pictures through a PM too???

oh, and there is always e-mail addresses (just thinking out loud, don't mind me)


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 16, 2008)

if nudity were meant to be an everyday thing then we all would have been born naked.


----------



## ORECAL (Jun 16, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> if nudity were meant to be an everyday thing then we all would have been born naked.



ROFL!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that's great FDD......so we know FDD doesn't have a problem with the ms. RIU contest..........

so it is against the rules to post naked pics FDD?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 16, 2008)

ORECAL said:


> ROFL!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that's great FDD......so we know FDD doesn't have a problem with the ms. RIU contest..........
> 
> so it is against the rules to post naked pics FDD?



yes. it was fine until people felt the need to test the limits. it's one thing to have a thunmbnail to click on in a post. that gives the user the option to view it or not. but when people start posting medical quality shots on the home page gallery it's time to shut it down.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jun 16, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> if nudity were meant to be an everyday thing then we all would have been born naked.


LMFAO!


----------



## ORECAL (Jun 16, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> yes. it was fine until people felt the need to test the limits. it's one thing to have a thunmbnail to click on in a post. that gives the user the option to view it or not. but when people start posting medical quality shots on the home page gallery it's time to shut it down.


I totally agree!!! people should have to option of clicking on it to see it or not. nobody should be forced to look at it.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jun 16, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> yes. it was fine until people felt the need to test the limits. it's one thing to have a thunmbnail to click on in a post. that gives the user the option to view it or not. but when people start posting medical quality shots on the home page gallery it's time to shut it down.


Grrrr.. jerk asses...  LOL.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jun 16, 2008)

Bottom line.. still against the rules... lol..


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 16, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Bottom line.. still against the rules... lol..



PMing nudity is still allowed.


----------



## ORECAL (Jun 16, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Bottom line.. still against the rules... lol..



yep, bummer..........


hey FDD.... ...... if there is a place to actually check out the rules, that'd be sweet, is there one?


----------



## ORECAL (Jun 16, 2008)

a ha! we got our out milf, we can still get away with the pming!!!!

oh, and you too marijuana~momma...... don't want to leave you out ( i know your still watching)


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 16, 2008)

i miss fdd's old avatar, it reminded me of when i was in the navy.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 16, 2008)

ORECAL said:


> yep, bummer..........
> 
> 
> hey FDD.... ...... if there is a place to actually check out the rules, that'd be sweet, is there one?


we don't have a "list" that i know of, but if you do break one i will let you know. lol


----------



## ORECAL (Jun 16, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> we don't have a "list" that i know of, but if you do break one i will let you know. lol



sounds good to me...........


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 16, 2008)

ORECAL said:


> sounds good to me...........




you're at 3 so far. 















































just kidding.


----------



## ORECAL (Jun 16, 2008)

hahahahahaha.........phew........ you left the right amount of space in between, you got me..........

how many infractions do we get before we're booted for good?


----------



## Zekedogg (Jun 16, 2008)

ewwwwww you people are gross......nudiness is gross this is a grow site people, not a penthouse


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 16, 2008)

ORECAL said:


> hahahahahaha.........phew........ you left the right amount of space in between, you got me..........
> 
> how many infractions do we get before we're booted for good?



very often, ....................... none.


----------



## Zekedogg (Jun 16, 2008)

If you get booted as an "elite" do you get a refund?


----------



## ORECAL (Jun 16, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> very often, ....................... none.


ok....... well I'll just do my best then........


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 16, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> If you get booted as an "elite" do you get a refund?



good question. i don't know.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm glad there's a rule about it. I usually don't mind, if I don't want to see it I don't have to look, but people were having some sick avatars for a while there...like someone had two guys doing it. And I'm just not ready for all that.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jun 16, 2008)

Yea.. wasn't that Fdd's avatar?  LMFAO. Yea.. it made me uncomfortable for a spell there.. but I just laughed harder in the end...  I miss the nudity.. LOL


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 16, 2008)

If fdd had an avatar like that I must have missed it, because I can almost remember this cat's user name, and I know it wasn't fdd. Not the one I'M thinking of anyways...

But fdd sure does know how to prove a point, doesn't he?


----------



## bongspit (Jun 16, 2008)

*he smells funny...*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 16, 2008)

I wasn't going to say anything, but since bongspit's just gonna put him on blast....


----------



## bongspit (Jun 16, 2008)

*I aint scared....*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 16, 2008)

Oh me niether, I meant I was just trying to be polite.














....ok, maybe I'm a LITTLE scared....


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 16, 2008)

*sharpens ax*


----------



## bongspit (Jun 16, 2008)

*just entertaining the women folk boss...*


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jun 16, 2008)

Everyone....

















































*RUN!!*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 16, 2008)

*hides behind bongspit...but not too close behind, cuz you know, don't want to get blood spatter on me...*


----------



## bongspit (Jun 16, 2008)

*shhhhhh!!!! he is watching...I'lll meet you all somewheres else...*


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jun 16, 2008)

LMFAOO!!.... you wanna watch how you'll die? LOL.. no thanx.. bongspit is buying my ass time.. you never know when FDD is carrying weapons.. LOL...

<books to the hills>


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 16, 2008)

lmao

very good point. I don't have to out run fdd, I just have to outrun bongspit....


----------



## bongspit (Jun 16, 2008)

*I'm pretty fast for a big guy...big old guy....*


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jun 16, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lmao
> 
> very good point. I don't have to out run fdd, I just have to outrun bongspit....


Now you're thinking!.. lmfao..


----------



## bongspit (Jun 16, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> LMFAOO!!.... you wanna watch how you'll die? LOL.. no thanx..bongspit is buying my ass time.. you never know when FDD is carrying weapons.. LOL...
> 
> <books to the hills>


*when I first looked at this post I saw *
"bongspit is buying my ass " *wow...*


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jun 16, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *when I first looked at this post I saw *
> "bongspit is buying my ass " *wow...*


It's already leased out at the moment.  LOL..


----------



## bongspit (Jun 16, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> It's already leased out at the moment.  LOL..


*I have nothing to say to that...I'm speechless*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 16, 2008)

Maybe it's that frog in your mouth....


lol, seriously, kids are icky. And I say kids, because when I was a kid, I would touch disgusting things too.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jun 16, 2008)

03-02-2008, 02:31 PM 
 fdd2blk





agent
*Mr. Ganja*




Join Date: Jan 2007
Location: northern california
Posts: 23,115 
My Profile






































































 





*Re: lol* 
Quote:
Originally Posted by *HotNSexyMILF* 
_LOL.. boy did you send your message clear with that avatar... lol.._

i starting to get comfortable with it.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jun 16, 2008)

LMFAO.. i can't actually believe I have the evidence.. lmfao..

Admitt it FDD... you love dirty male porn and exposed all our virgin eyes to it here at RIU... LMFAOOOO.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 16, 2008)

brendon420 said:


> headless girls are fineeee


*
My ex wife would have been awesome!!!!
*


----------



## bongspit (Jun 16, 2008)

*HNSM your avatar is getting fogger...you might want to clear it up a little...*


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jun 16, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *HNSM your avatar is getting fogger...you might want to clear it up a little...*


Ugh... wipe the fog off the screen...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 16, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> i starting to get comfortable with it.


it does kinda grow on you, doesn't it?


----------



## bongspit (Jun 16, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Ugh... wipe the fog off the screen...


*dudette.. I have already tried that...*


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jun 16, 2008)

I hate Fogger, I could never get that damn thing across the road.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 16, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *HNSM your avatar is getting fogger...you might want to clear it up a little...*


you might want to wipe that off your screen.


----------



## bongspit (Jun 16, 2008)

*roflmfaooo....frogger??*


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jun 16, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> it does kinda grow on you, doesn't it?


Maybe you're confused.. that was your words...  LOL...

You know that was your Favorite avatar.. you can't deny it.. LOL..


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jun 16, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> you might want to wipe that off your screen.


LMFAO... he tried but it's already dried... GET SOME WINDEX! LOL..


----------



## bongspit (Jun 16, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> you might want to wipe that off your screen.


*I did not get it on my screen...it was the keyboard...*


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 16, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Maybe you're confused.. that was your words...  LOL...
> 
> You know that was your Favorite avatar.. you can't deny it.. LOL..



i love hot, naked men. all rubbin' up against me. flexin' those arms. squeezing me hard. i mean hard.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jun 16, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *I did not get it on my screen...it was the keyboard...*


Keys sticking? lmfao.


----------



## bongspit (Jun 16, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i love hot, naked men. all rubbin' up against me. flexin' those arms. squeezing me hard. i mean hard.


*ooook...you take it right to the edge and then you got to push it off...*


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jun 16, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i love hot, naked men. all rubbin' up against me. flexin' those arms. squeezing me hard. i mean hard.




Alright, I'm dying over here... LMFAO... FDD you are the king.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 16, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> I hate Fogger, I could never get that damn thing across the road.


I can't either, stupid bastard always wants to die on me.


----------



## bongspit (Jun 16, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Keys sticking? lmfao.


*not jet...*


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jun 16, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *ooook...you take it right to the edge and then you got to push it off...*


Exactly! like what he did with the gay porn avatar. LMFAO... 

FDD is just a trailblazer, he cant help it..


----------



## bongspit (Jun 16, 2008)

*my next door neighbor has a trailblazer...*


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jun 16, 2008)

Lmfao... it's been fun but I must retire... =) Cya guys tmrw.. lol..


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 16, 2008)

I think he could have done worse


----------



## bongspit (Jun 16, 2008)

*don't egg him on....*
*nite yall...*


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 16, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I think he could have done worse



find the other thread i just posted in. lol


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 17, 2008)

You have me tempted to click...but no, I'm going to resist temptation. 

For now.

Watch, a few days from now I'll PM you damning you to hell and saying my eyes have been seared out of my head or something....


----------



## marijuana~momma (Jun 17, 2008)

HOw in the hell do you have so many posts fdd!! That is a hell of a lot, even for being here since January of 2007! I am amazed... 

And there you see, it didn't even take much effort on your part.....

happy  whatever it is you do to enjoy passing the time.....lol

And ya know, I like the idea of being named Ms. Riu, right up there with Ms. America!!  Top shelf shit right there, for sure!! Okay, I think maybe I have smoked too much.... Time for bed....


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 17, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> You have me tempted to click...but no, I'm going to resist temptation.
> 
> For now.
> 
> Watch, a few days from now I'll PM you damning you to hell and saying my eyes have been seared out of my head or something....



it's 1 min that could change your life forever. i made it to 7 seconds.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 17, 2008)

*44 posts per day,,,Hmmmmmm*


----------



## marijuana~momma (Jun 17, 2008)

Well well, hydrotech is doing his homework... 

Way to go Idaho!!!! hehe....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> it's 1 min that could change your life forever. i made it to 7 seconds.


 
I posted this in that thread, but I thought I was posting in this one cuz I was answering you


OMFG, JESUS. I think I need a shot after watching that shit! I watched it all the way through, but I nearlly broke when he started...fihofiahweopgveOPVGI 

Sorry, I keep having these freak out moments and I just spazzed out on the keyboared.

When he started...UH! I can't even say it. YOU KNOW WHAT PART I MEAN!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 17, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I posted this in that thread, but I thought I was posting in this one cuz I was answering you
> 
> 
> OMFG, JESUS. I think I need a shot after watching that shit! I watched it all the way through, but I nearlly broke when he started...fihofiahweopgveOPVGI
> ...


like i said, 7 seconds. i'm still crying.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 17, 2008)

Was it just me or did that guy keep making really wierd noises. God I got like 15 seconds in and OH MY GOD!

thats worse than the Two girls 1 cup video...jeese


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> very often, ....................... none.


*Did Mr. fdd wake up on the wrong side of the pot patch...?*



bongspit said:


> *he smells funny...*


I'm not touching that with a 10' fdd...


bongspit said:


> *I'm pretty fast for a big guy...big old guy....*


*I hear you..nothing faster than a freaked out old, fat f***....*



HotNSexyMILF said:


> Ugh... wipe the fog off the screen...


Thats not fog....


----------



## ORECAL (Jun 17, 2008)

man.......just got caught up, I am sorry I missed this last night.


----------



## crazy-mental (Jun 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> like i said, 7 seconds. i'm still crying.


hows it going mr fdd?.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 17, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> hows it going mr fdd?.



damn cat was chasing a moth at 5am this morning. it went behind the dresser and kitty was stopping at nothing to get to it.


----------



## ORECAL (Jun 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> damn cat was chasing a moth at 5am this morning. it went behind the dresser and kitty was stopping at nothing to get to it.


bummer........... gotta love cats!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 17, 2008)

ORECAL said:


> bummer........... gotta love cats!


now he's just laying here purring. i think he just wanted company.


----------



## ORECAL (Jun 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> now he's just laying here purring. i think he just wanted company.


i bet your right...... it's funny, our cat has been doing the same thing for about a week. she goes nuts for hours, chasing shit, then biting and chasing our feet, and as soon as we get up, she lays down right between my girlfriend and I and just purrs...... starting to get annoying, just a little.


----------



## crazy-mental (Jun 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> now he's just laying here purring. i think he just wanted company.


so everything is ok?.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 17, 2008)

ORECAL said:


> i bet your right...... it's funny, our cat has been doing the same thing for about a week. she goes nuts for hours, chasing shit, then biting and chasing our feet, and as soon as we get up, she lays down right between my girlfriend and I and just purrs...... starting to get annoying, just a little.


*Thats how mine gets me up to feed him...just lightly walk on the bed so I slowly wake up...he used to just scratch the shit out of my feet, but after being chased around the place at 4:00am he adapted..and went stealth...Now he's pulling my socks out of the drawer....WTF...*


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jun 17, 2008)

MY vote goes to GG.


----------



## ORECAL (Jun 17, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Thats how mine gets me up to feed him...just lightly walk on the bed so I slowly wake up...he used to just scratch the shit out of my feet, but after being chased around the place at 4:00am he adapted..and went stealth...Now he's pulling my socks out of the drawer....WTF...*


yeah, she knows not to come at me and bite, I've thrown her across the room on more than one occasion. now she just bites my girlfriend, and mostly leaves me alone other than walking on top of me...... the other thing she'll do is start dumping all the cups of water over.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 17, 2008)

crazy-mental said:


> so everything is ok?.





how could it not be?  YouTube - ganja farmer


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 17, 2008)

DR. VonDankenstine said:


> MY vote goes to GG.


Your too sweet.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> how could it not be?  YouTube - ganja farmer


that song just made my day, Im in a great mood now... thank you.


----------



## bongspit (Jun 17, 2008)

marijuana~momma said:


> HOw in the hell do you have so many posts fdd!! That is a hell of a lot, even for being here since January of 2007! I am amazed...
> 
> And there you see, it didn't even take much effort on your part.....
> 
> ...


*fdd has 8 fingers on each hand...he can type really fast...*


----------



## crazy-mental (Jun 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> how could it not be?  YouTube - ganja farmer


ganja farmer.
easy. its all good.
bank of ganja.lol


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jun 17, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *fdd has 8 fingers on each hand...he can type really fast...*


LOL..


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> how could it not be?  YouTube - ganja farmer


*Great find...Even the guy in the beginning, his dreads looked like tops....& that old lady with that bat sized joint.....Man I loved Jamaica...you ever go fdd ??
ALL POT PEEPS should go there at least once......WOW
*


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jun 17, 2008)

I vote for JamieMichelle


----------



## bongspit (Jun 17, 2008)

*are we voting? *


----------



## bongspit (Jun 17, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> LOL..


*I bet that is how the you hang around the house...like your avatar...nevermind...don't tell me...*


----------



## 40acres (Jun 17, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> I vote for JamieMichelle


pics or she's not real


----------



## bongspit (Jun 17, 2008)

*look at fdd's bars...they are all the way across the page...show off...*


----------



## marijuana~momma (Jun 18, 2008)

Can you put in votes for yourself? Does that even begin to count?? 

And yes, you just stop thinking about the milf wandering around the house... You dirty, dirty boy..............LMAO.........

I think bongspit has a great sense of humor, why don't we have a contest for the funniest looking, i mean, the funniest (of course) um, what do we call ourselves here? Stoners!!! YAY for funny stoners! love it, love it..........


----------



## marijuana~momma (Jun 18, 2008)

Yah, well I vote for marijuana momma!!!

yah you know you wanna........

Go ahead and vote................


LMAO 


it would appear that smiley is humping peace!! Yay!!!

Maybe i should be in bed, this could get embaressing in the morning.......


----------



## Lacy (Jun 18, 2008)

*Nope. You don't!*


Zekedogg said:


> If you get booted as an "elite" do you get a refund?


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 18, 2008)

*Hi Lacy ...How you been ?? Long time no type...speak to me gurl...*


----------



## 40acres (Jun 18, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Nope. You don't!*


someone asked this on a different thread the other day and i didnt have the heart to say "ask lacy".


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 18, 2008)

40acres said:


> someone asked this on a different thread the other day and i didnt have the heart to say "ask lacy".



if you go to the movies and get thrown out for being disruptive, do you get a refund?


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 18, 2008)

*fdd...go take a cold shower..we need some bar shrinkage...I have to scroll side to side every where you are.....pain in the ass....up, down OK.....side to side sucks.*


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 18, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *fdd...go take a cold shower..we need some bar shrinkage...I have to scroll side to side every where you are.....pain in the ass....up, down OK.....side to side sucks.*



you sure it's me? i don't see it. my screen is fine.


----------



## Lacy (Jun 18, 2008)

*I don't go to the movies!*
*because I am uncivilized.*


fdd2blk said:


> if you go to the movies and get thrown out for being disruptive, do you get a refund?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 18, 2008)

You're a wild one.


----------



## Lacy (Jun 18, 2008)

*Yep. Dats ME!!!!*


Wikidbchofthewst said:


> You're a wild one.


----------



## bongspit (Jun 18, 2008)

*Lacy is our own little wild child....*


----------



## bongspit (Jun 18, 2008)

marijuana~momma said:


> Can you put in votes for yourself? Does that even begin to count??
> 
> And yes, you just stop thinking about the milf wandering around the house... You dirty, dirty boy..............LMAO.........
> 
> I think bongspit has a great sense of humor, why don't we have a contest for the funniest looking, i mean, the funniest (of course) um, what do we call ourselves here? Stoners!!! YAY for funny stoners! love it, love it..........


*dirty boy...funny looking...?? if you want my vote you better act nice...*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 18, 2008)

*well yeahhhh*


bongspit said:


> *Lacy is our own little wild child....*


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jun 19, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *Lacy is our own little wild child....*


*Well ,I'm a wild one.*
*Ooh ,baby,I'm a wild one,*
*Goin'to keep on moving,*
*Keep on shakin'*
*Don't you cramp my style,*
*I'm a real wild child!*
*-Jerry Lee Lewis.*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 19, 2008)

*Heeheee! I'm a legal wild child. *

*Hey wait a minute....doesn't a wild child mean....umm.......yeah perhaps I'm not 'that' kind of wild child.  but I am still legal*


jimmyspaz said:


> *Well ,I'm a wild one.*
> *Ooh ,baby,I'm a wild one,*
> *Goin'to keep on moving,*
> *Keep on shakin'*
> ...


----------



## marijuana~momma (Jun 19, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *dirty boy...funny looking...?? if you want my vote you better act nice...*


Hey I always "play nice"  Okay, maybe sometimes.... Okay, truthfully, not very often, but hey I am okay with that!

Yay.................


----------



## Lacy (Jun 19, 2008)

*Truth be known MJ momma....Mr. Bong doesn't really care for nice chicks.*
*I think he likes it rough*


marijuana~momma said:


> Hey I always "play nice"  Okay, maybe sometimes.... Okay, truthfully, not very often, but hey I am okay with that!
> 
> Yay.................


----------



## marijuana~momma (Jun 19, 2008)

THanks for the tip there Lacy Chick,  I will keep that in mind!! lol........

too funny.... I love the funnies


----------



## Lacy (Jun 19, 2008)

*me too*

*Mr. Bong is a blast to flirt wif *


marijuana~momma said:


> THanks for the tip there Lacy Chick,  I will keep that in mind!! lol........
> 
> too funny.... I love the funnies


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 19, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *I think he likes it rough*


I know I do...lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 19, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I know I do...lol




*punches you in the neck*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 19, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> *punches you in the neck*


----------



## bongspit (Jun 19, 2008)

*well fdd....I think....they were talking about maybe a smack on the ass or you know...*


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 19, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


>


not that rough? sorry, i get carried away.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 19, 2008)

That's like too close to cherry doughnut status fdd

Thanks though


----------



## bongspit (Jun 19, 2008)

*I like just plain old glazed doughnuts myself...*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 19, 2008)

I like the glazed with chocolate on top...but no filling, they always over do it.


----------



## 40acres (Jun 19, 2008)

back to ms riu. You want to be the first entry wikid?All you have to do is send me a pic


----------



## 40acres (Jun 19, 2008)

nudies preferred


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 19, 2008)

I don't think I'm Ms RIU material


----------



## 40acres (Jun 19, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I don't think I'm Ms RIU material


does that mean no nudies?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 19, 2008)

lol, naw, I'm not high enough for that yet


----------



## bongspit (Jun 19, 2008)

I get naked when I get high too....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 19, 2008)

Good to know I'm not the only one.


----------



## bongspit (Jun 19, 2008)

*wow were like made for each other...*


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 19, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *wow were like made for each other...*



YouTube - Pat Benatar- We Belong


----------



## bongspit (Jun 19, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> YouTube - Pat Benatar- We Belong


*have you seen pat benatar lately? she is hot...*


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jun 19, 2008)

Pat Benatar was always hot. She can hit me with her best shot any day.

Too bad our love was a battlefield.... sniff


----------



## Lacy (Jun 19, 2008)

*Me too *


bongspit said:


> I get naked when I get high too....





Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Good to know I'm not the only one.


*See I knew you guys would hit it off together. *



PlasmaRadio said:


> Pat Benatar was always hot. She can hit me with her best shot any day.
> 
> Too bad our love was a battlefield.... sniff


*That was funny plasma. *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 19, 2008)

Perhaps youre no good....you better run, heartbreaker!


PlasmaRadio said:


> Pat Benatar was always hot. She can hit me with her best shot any day.
> 
> Too bad our love was a battlefield.... sniff


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 20, 2008)

Never again, isn't that what you said?
You've been through this before
An' you swore this time you'd think with your head
No one, would ever have you again
And if takin' was gonna get done
You'd decide where and when

Just when you think you got it down
Your heart securely tied and bound
They whisper, Promises In The Dark



I LOVE Pat Benatar. Ever seen her daughter? She's hot too!


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 20, 2008)

Thats Hilarious that you sigged Fdd 's comment from the other thread!!! hahaha


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 20, 2008)

That fucking POST was hilarious. Seriously, I cracked the fuck up. Just picturing the scene....lmfao. Oh god, for a minute there I couldn't breathe.


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 20, 2008)

You gotta sport that one for a while....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 20, 2008)

Oh hell yes, you know it. It's like a guarentee that I'm going to laugh every time I see my own posts. lol, they already noticed it in the Biggest Thread. It's a keeper.


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Jun 20, 2008)

This thread has literally become "let's talk about what is going on in the biggest thread." Only for those in the know. Too funny.


----------



## marijuana~momma (Jun 20, 2008)

I figured I was just having a major blonde moment, glad to know it isn't just me!!

guys, GUYS wait for the slow kid on the short bus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  lol


----------



## 40acres (Jun 20, 2008)

Im still trying to figure out what fdd meant by the 16 inch thing.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 20, 2008)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> That's like too close to cherry doughnut status fdd
> 
> 
> *Oh no you didn't !!......*gives pleading look in wikid's directi*Thanks
> ...


----------



## 40acres (Jun 20, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> 16" from doing himself.................All I know..someone pushes on my neck..I'll be in the boneyard for a month..[/B]


Wtf?Even if i had tried, i certainly wouldnt let anyone else watch. And if i was 16' from the base, I would have a few inches in.


----------



## bongspit (Jun 20, 2008)

40acres said:


> Wtf?Even if i had tried, i certainly wouldnt let anyone else watch. And if i was 16' from the base, I would have a few inches in.


*the wind blew and the shit flew...*


----------



## bongspit (Jun 20, 2008)

*this is last years Ms. Rollitup contest winner and her court...taken at the rollitup company picnic....*


----------



## jimmyspaz (Jun 20, 2008)

*"The Winner!!"*


----------



## 40acres (Jun 20, 2008)

I like cake too


----------



## bongspit (Jun 20, 2008)

*my friend would like to enter the contest...*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 20, 2008)

*So which friend did you mean Mr. Bong*

*they are all hotties*




bongspit said:


> *this is last years Ms. Rollitup contest winner and her court...taken at the rollitup company picnic....*





bongspit said:


> *my friend would like to enter the contest...*


*you been hanging out with garden knowm?*


----------



## bongspit (Jun 20, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *So which friend did you mean Mr. Bong*
> 
> *they are all hotties*
> 
> ...


*they are all really nice girls...wanda can do things you would never imagine...even without hands...*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 20, 2008)

* Ok now even you are creeping me out just a 'tad'roll:*

*Next you're gonna be taken the legs off or sumthin*

*Men are such strange and unusual creatures*



bongspit said:


> *they are all really nice girls...wanda can do things you would never imagine...even without hands...*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 20, 2008)

*you even named her huh? *


----------



## bongspit (Jun 20, 2008)

Lacy said:


> * Ok now even you are creeping me out just a 'tad'roll:*
> 
> *Next you're gonna be taken the legs off or sumthin*
> 
> *Men are such strange and unusual creatures*





Lacy said:


> *you even named her huh? *


*taking her legs off does sound like fun...*
*of course I named her...what am I supposed to do...call her hey you???*


----------



## Lacy (Jun 20, 2008)

....................


bongspit said:


> *taking her legs off does sound like fun...yeah alright you evil man you.*
> *of course I named her...what am I supposed to do...call her hey you???*


yeah I guess that would be kind of rude wouldn't it. 

So is she under your apple tree awaiting you as we speak.

Ok thats it. I'm jealous 

Even dolls getting more action than me pfft!

*Not fair *


----------



## bongspit (Jun 20, 2008)

Lacy said:


> ....................yeah I guess that would be kind of rude wouldn't it.
> 
> So is she under your apple tree awaiting you as we speak.
> 
> ...


*tell you the truth...wanda has not done it for me since I have known you....*


----------



## marijuana~momma (Jun 20, 2008)

WOW~ we have a little romance going on here.. Go ahead and get it out of your systems, BONGSPIT, you know she wants it, go ahead and give it to her!!! 

yay


----------



## bongspit (Jun 20, 2008)

marijuana~momma said:


> WOW~ we have a little romance going on here.. Go ahead and get it out of your systems, BONGSPIT, you know she wants it, go ahead and give it to her!!!
> 
> yay


*dude, as if...*


----------



## marijuana~momma (Jun 20, 2008)

bongspit said:


> *dude, as if...*


my bad


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 21, 2008)

I love you


----------



## Lacy (Jun 21, 2008)

*yeah I did want it*


marijuana~momma said:


> WOW~ we have a little romance going on here.. Go ahead and get it out of your systems, BONGSPIT, you know she wants it, go ahead and give it to her!!!
> 
> yay





bongspit said:


> *dude, as if...*


*but not any more*
*ouch*
*I know. Its an inside joke*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 21, 2008)

Lacy said:


> * Ok now even you are creeping me out just a 'tad'roll:*
> 
> *Next you're gonna be taken the legs off or sumthin*
> 
> *Men are such strange and unusual creatures*


*All I know is there better not be any scratches...etc on it's crotch...*



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I love you


*Morning Wikid...*


----------



## bongspit (Jun 21, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *yeah I did want it*
> 
> *but not any more*
> *ouch*
> *I know. Its an inside joke*


*that's not what you said last night...*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Jun 21, 2008)

Morning Twisty! I'd tackle you and smother you with love...but it's too hot for that shit.


----------

